# Termostato hecho con livewire



## mouseBlue (Mar 13, 2017)

Por favor, miren el video que les deje, es un bloc de notas con un link a youtube, es un video grabado por mi mostrando el problema ya que por escrito no puedo mostrar mi duda, es un poco complicado de esa forma, la duda es sobre los componentes de un circuito, gracias.


----------



## papirrin (Mar 13, 2017)

Lo que tienes en tu circuito es un termistor, o sea una resistencia que cambia con la temperatura, el LM35 es un integrado que varia su voltaje con la temperatura... su funcionamiento es diferente.

lo que te conviene hacer es buscar un circuito con el lm35 y y Amplificador operacional configurado como comparador.


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 13, 2017)

Pues lo que haces es tirar valores por tirar, pero lo que tendrias que hacer es plantear las ecuaciones para asi determinar el valor del termistor correcto. Esos valores lo que te indican es que el termistor va a tener ese valor de resistencia cuando esta a la temperatura de 25°C, pero a otra temperatura ese valor de resistencia va a ser otro, y este se rige por una curva que te brinda el fabricante. Te recomiendo que uses un NTC y a partir de su hoja de datos y las ecuaciones del corcuitos determines los valores acorde a tus necesidades. Si no como bien ya te dijeron el LM35 lo usas con un comparador tipo LM311 o similar y listo.


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 13, 2017)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Pues lo que haces es tirar valores por tirar, pero lo que tendrias que hacer es plantear las ecuaciones para asi determinar el valor del termistor correcto. Esos valores lo que te indican es que el termistor va a tener ese valor de resistencia cuando esta a la temperatura de 25°C, pero a otra temperatura ese valor de resistencia va a ser otro, y este se rige por una curva que te brinda el fabricante. Te recomiendo que uses un NTC y a partir de su hoja de datos y las ecuaciones del corcuitos determines los valores acorde a tus necesidades. Si no como bien ya te dijeron el LM35 lo usas con un comparador tipo LM311 o similar y listo.



muchas gracias por responder se valora las respuestas (Y), entendi eso de que a 25ºC el sensor ofrece una resistencia de 2k, hasta lo sospechaba 
Y... El LM35 cuanta resistencia ofrecera en sus 25ºc? estuve viendo el data sheet y no entiendo nada de ingles, se lo basico pero igual practico muy poco y la mayoria de las oraciones no las entiendo asi que use el traductor de google y no encontre nada que me diga como puedo calcular la resistencia del lm35 en sus 25ºC lo que si decia es que:

 cada 1 grado se suma 10mV al pin que iria al amplificador operacional y el rango va desde -55 hasta 150, opera de 4 a 30 voltios y funciona con 0.60 micro Ampers (uA)

podria con esos datos calcular la resistencia que me ofrecera con 25 grados?


voy a decir que en -55 grados ofrecera 0V y a 150º 1500mV/1,5V

entonces a los 25 grados va haber (55+25 = 80) el sensor para llegar a 25 aumenta 80 grados entonces: (80*10mV=800mV/0.8v)

Estara bien esto que estoy haciendo ??? :S podria calcular la resistencia que me ofrece cuando hay 0.8v en su pin que va conectado al A.O? gracias otra vez. 


nuevamente les dejo un bloc de notas con un link a youtube donde subo un video de 1 minuto la verdad que ya duele la cabeza de ver como funciona en A.O. en modo comparador. Gracias desde ya y saludos!


link:



Acabo de averiguar que el LM35 tiene 250mV en sus 25Grados, el calculo hecho anteriormente esta mal!
ahora, si tengo 250mV en su 25ºC y lo alimento con 9v, como sera la resistencia que ofre el lm35 a 25ºC? se podra calcular?


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 13, 2017)

Pues el lm35 se alimenta con 5V, con una tensión superior lo quemas, y no es una resistencia variable con la temperatura como en el caso de un termistor, este se comporta como una fuente de tensión variable con la temperatura.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2017)

Y si utilizás el Buscador ?

*LM35*


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 13, 2017)

bueno puedo hacer esto?

Si dia¡
digamos que el LM35 a 25 grados centigrados ofrece 250mV podria usar este voltaje 250mV en una de las patas del A.O y en la otra pata conecto la salida del LM35 entonces cuando la salida del lm35 es mayor que el punto de referendia del comparador (250mv) quiere decir que esta a mas de 25 grados y por los tanto me apagar el led  puede funcionar esto??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2017)

Si se                                  puede


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 13, 2017)

Alguien seria tan amable de ayudarme por favor? 
 No logro hacer funcionar un amplificador operacional en livewire


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 13, 2017)

Pon una imagen de lo que has hecho.


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 13, 2017)

Bueno esto es lo que he hecho tengo un simulador llamado "livewire" no se bien como funciona un comparador de voltaje... he estado averiguando pero no he podido hacer funcionar uno en mi simulador de circuitos  estoy algo frustrado y agotado, ensima mañana viajo a Cordoba capital y es alli donde deberia comprar los materiales por que en mi ciudad no hay casa de electronica, y no se si los materiales que tengo en el diagrama cumpliran esa funcion si alguien me ayuda les agradeceria pero muuy mucho necesito saber como funciona un comparador de voltaje, como hago para darle un voltaje constante a uno de sus pines, he hecho circuitos intentando en el simulador pero no he logrado ver como funciona un comparador de voltaje, bueno no se que mas hacer que pedir ayuda a estas alturas estoy agobiado. Gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Mar 13, 2017)

lo que pusiste como resistencia variable, es un potenciometro, lo tenes que conectar de forma "potenciometrica", es decir, pones una punta del potenciometro a masa, la otra punta al positivo, y el cursor lo pones a la entrada inversora (-) del AO, la salida del lm35 la pones a la entrada No inversora (+) y ahi mas o menos ya debería andar. 

Alimenta con 5 volts.


----------



## papirrin (Mar 13, 2017)

mouseBlue dijo:


> Bueno esto es lo que he hecho tengo un simulador llamado "livewire" no se bien como funciona un comparador de voltaje... he estado averiguando pero no he podido hacer funcionar uno en mi simulador de circuitos  estoy algo frustrado y agotado, ensima mañana viajo a Cordoba capital y es alli donde deberia comprar los materiales por que en mi ciudad no hay casa de electronica, y no se si los materiales que tengo en el diagrama cumpliran esa funcion si alguien me ayuda les agradeceria pero muuy mucho necesito saber como funciona un comparador de voltaje, como hago para darle un voltaje constante a uno de sus pines, he hecho circuitos intentando en el simulador pero no he logrado ver como funciona un comparador de voltaje, bueno no se que mas hacer que pedir ayuda a estas alturas estoy agobiado. Gracias por las respuestas!


antes de que continues... deberias indicar que quieres hacer con tu proyecto, porque muchas veces es bueno poner una histeresis, (busca con que se come eso y para que sirve)


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Mar 13, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> antes de que continues... deberias indicar que quieres hacer con tu proyecto, porque muchas veces es bueno poner una histeresis, (busca con que se come eso y para que sirve)



Que primero configure el comparador con AO, y despues puede pasar a un comparador con histeresis (CD4093 tal vez?)


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 13, 2017)

Listado de materiales para que compres para mañana, luego vemos como conectarlos y calcularlos.
1 - LM35
1 - Diodo zener de 5,1V x 1/2W (1N4733)
1 - BC548
1 - LM392
3 - Resistencia de 10K x 1/8W o 1/4W
1 - Resietencia de 100K x 1/8W o 1/4W
1 - Resistencia de 100 ohms x 1/8W o 1/4W
1 - Resistencia de 560 ohms x 1/8W o 1/4W
1 - Preset multivueltas de 10K
1 - 1N4148
1 - Led rojo de 5 mm
1 - Relé de 9V simple inversor (si es de 12V vas a tener que alimentar con 12V ya que puede ser que con 9V no se active bien)
1 - Zocalo de 2x4


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2017)

Usa el Buscador del Foro o el Google : "Comparador con Operacional"


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 13, 2017)

Bueno muchas gracias! cuanto me podra salir todo eso?


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 13, 2017)

Menos de $100 seguro


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 13, 2017)

El motivo por el cual hago este circuito, ademas de que estoy por estudiar electronica, voy a tener una iguana herida en una pescera por un tiempo, la encontramos y esta algo lastimada pero un amigo que estudia veterinaria me dijo que se recuperara asi que la voy a meter en un microclima en una pecera para que se acostumbre y se recupere, despues la largare al campo o ya vere que hago... ADEMAS SE APRENDE MUCHO DE ELECTRONICA!! jaja saludos!



juanma2468 dijo:


> Menos de $100 seguro



Buenisimo (Y)  mañana compro todo ese material y escribo aqui, que deberia ir leyendo mientras tanto??


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 13, 2017)

Ley del ohm, y su relacion con la ley de la potencia. Codigo de colores de resistencias como se leen y calculo de serie/paralelo con resistencias para calcular la R total. Eso es de lo mas básico para que empieces


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 13, 2017)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Ley del ohm, y su relacion con la ley de la potencia. Codigo de colores de resistencias como se leen y calculo de serie/paralelo con resistencias para calcular la R total. Eso es de lo mas básico para que empieces



Ley de Ohm ya la se: La intensidad es directamente proporcional al voltaje e inversamente proporcional a la resistencia, ley de potencia eso tengo que verlo... Codigo de colores ya lo se, 1er digito, 2do digito, ceros, tolerancia etc. , calculo de resistencias es circuitos paralelos y series tambien lo se en serie se suman y en paralelo se usan formulas, voy a ver eso de relacion entre ley de Ohm y potencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2017)

Para que es el termostato que querés hacer ?


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 13, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para que es el termostato que querés hacer ?



Para un animalito, no lleva un led, lleva un foco de 12v 10w, calienta un monton ese foco, si lo dejas conectado 15 min y le pones el dedo no podes dejarlo mas de 3 segundos, pienso poner varios de esos 2 o tres asi le doy calor a una iguana 



ademas estaba con esto de que me iniciaba en el mundo de la electronica y justo salio esto de la iguana y nos preguntamos como le ibamos a dar calor asi que se me ocurrio esto, ademas los gastos los dividimos en 2 y al mismo tiempo aprendo DDDDDDDDDD


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2017)

Claro y no se te ocurriió poner Incubadora ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=incubadora


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 13, 2017)

ahi hablan y no entiendo nada!! pero voy a revisar!, por cierto que hago despues de comprar los materiales?


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 13, 2017)

Luego vemos el esquema cuando tengas los componentes


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 13, 2017)

(Y) estoy emocionado  con esto de la electronica! hace un año intente estudiar ing. en computacion! pero yo sabia que tenia que haber elegido ing. en electronica!! esta semana averiguo sobre una tecnicatura de 3 años  ya quiero hacer mis propios circuitos!


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 14, 2017)

Hola todos! hoy no pude viajar a Córdoba pero los voy a encargar a alguien que viaja los viernes a Córdoba capital y le puedo decir que me los traiga, obviamente me va a cobrar recargo! 
He estado "jugando" con livewire y diagrame lo de la foto, el potenciometro envia un voltaje de 250mV aprox. directamente al pin negativo del comparador, equivalente a 25ºC en el LM35:

10mV * 25ºC = 250mV.

Entonces la resistencia variable que ven simula el LM35, ya que ese sensor funciona de esa manera, varia una resistencia a medida que cambia la temperatura, entonces "configure" el sistema de tal forma que se puedan manejar valores en mV entonces si se disminuye el valor de la resistencia variable aumenta el voltaje (en miliVoltios), cuando este voltaje supero los 250mV del pin negativo, apaga el foco.

Si pongo la simulacion en livewire funciona  pero la vida real se que es distinto... 
Dejo el diagrama para que lo reproduzcan en livewire.
escucho todo tipo de opinion!


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Mar 14, 2017)

Vas bien, lo unico que a la salida del comparador tendrias que poner un transitor que active un rele y ese rele prenda lo que sea necesario


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 14, 2017)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> Vas bien, lo unico que a la salida del comparador tendrias que poner un transitor que active un rele y ese rele prenda lo que sea necesario



Gracias por tu respuesta, voy a modificar el diagrama y luego lo posteo, si mal no recuerdo haber leido... ¿un rele permite encender algo con menos voltaje? digamos como por ejemplo, tengo una bateria de 5v y con el rele podria tener 9V? ya que el rele tiene imanes dentro y con los imanes se puede obtener energia, estoy equivocado?


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 14, 2017)

No funciona asi un rele, busca como funciona, permite manejar mayor potencia con muy baja potencia, pero no tiene imanes.


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 14, 2017)

Bueno, hice la modificacion pero mas problemas es como que cuando conecto el rele tengo 2voltios y pico en la salida del comparador y si lo desconecto tengo 8 voltios en la salida del comparador, a que se debe esto?


----------



## papirrin (Mar 14, 2017)

Necesitas poner un transistor para activar al rele, la caída de voltaje se debe a que el operacional no suministra la suficiente corriente y por eso se pone un transistor.

Al Led también se le debe poner una resistencia limitadora de acuerdo al calculo.


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 14, 2017)

Bueno voy a buscar como funciona un relay yo se que se activa un iman que mueve un "palito" y conecto a otro terminal pero voy a averiguar mas.

Bueno el diagrama con el transistor queda asi como en la foto, en el simulador funciona bien, una pregunta, que opinan de las resistencias? digamos los valores que les he puesto, lo dejo asi o pongo otros valores?
Digamos que si compro todo lo que esta en el diagrama ya podria armarlo?? jeje ya quiero armarlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2017)

El relé arriba del colector  y 470 Ohms en serie con la base


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 14, 2017)

Seguí este esquema, acá está la salida a transistor para poder manejar el relé, si te fijas bien el relé esta puesto en la pata colector del transistor y no en el emisor como tu lo pusiste de forma equivocada, el relé será el encargado de manejar el foco que calentará el recinto del reptil. El comparador cuenta con una histeresis del 10% del nivel de tensión establecida en la referencia, con el preset estableces el valor umbral de activación y el diodo zener se utiliza para alimentar el sensor de temperatura a 5V. El led indica cuando se activa el relé y el diodo 1N4148 es para proteger el transistor de las tensiones inversas que se generan cuando se apaga el relé debido a las fem que se producen en la bobina.



			
				mouseBlue dijo:
			
		

> Bueno voy a buscar como funciona un relay yo se que se activa un iman  que mueve un "palito" y conecto a otro terminal pero voy a averiguar  mas.


Lo que se activa no es un imán, es un electroimán, que no es lo mismo. Te dejo un video para que veas su funcionamiento interno.


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 14, 2017)

Asi de esta manera? si lo pongo arriba del colector en el diagrama anterior se mantiene siempre activado el relé asi que cambie el tipo de relé.

Esta es la foto.



juanma2468 dijo:


> Seguí este esquema, acá está la salida a transistor para poder manejar el relé, si te fijas bien el relé esta puesto en la pata colector del transistor y no en el emisor como tu lo pusiste de forma equivocada, el relé será el encargado de manejar el foco que calentará el recinto del reptil. El comparador cuenta con una histeresis del 10% del nivel de tensión establecida en la referencia, con el preset estableces el valor umbral de activación y el diodo zener se utiliza para alimentar el sensor de temperatura a 5V. El led indica cuando se activa el relé y el diodo 1N4148 es para proteger el transistor de las tensiones inversas que se generan cuando se apaga el relé debido a las fem que se producen en la bobina.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 154467
> 
> Lo que se activa no es un imán, es un electroimán, que no es lo mismo. Te dejo un video para que veas su funcionamiento interno.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjszJEncew8



Gracias por la info, ahora en breve lo miro!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2017)

Por que cambiaste el transistor ? Va NPN y el emisor a masa


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 14, 2017)

El rele es el mismo que el mio, es un simple inversor, que salida usas depende de lo que quieras, pero por las características de tu proyecto seria la salida NC (normal cerrado) y COM (común). El transistor que usaste esta mal, ese es un PNP y el que tenes que usar es un NPN, fijate el esquema que postié


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 15, 2017)

Hola como estan? espero que bien.
De cuanto es la resistencia del lm35? Para simular uso una resistencia variable, de cuanto debería ser la resistencia variable para simularlo lo mejor posible a la realidad?



Esto puede servir yo no lo entiendo mucho y no quiero meter la pata.
http://www.academia.edu/8660008/caracterizacion_de_LM35_y_termistor

Con 30K puede ser que tenga todo el rango de grados centigrados?



Bueno amigos acabo de hacer un nuevo diagrama (otro mas) parece funcionar bien, estoy simulando el sensor lm35 con una resistencia variable, pero mi pregunta fue de cuanto valor debia poner esa resistencia variable y de cuanto valor debía ser la resistencia fija?? Asumí segun esto: http://www.academia.edu/8660008/caracterizacion_de_LM35_y_termistor

que la resistencia del lm35 varia entre 30k de acuerdo a la temperatura pero no estoy seguro, no quiero gastar plata y que no funcione y lo peor de todo va a ser el crudo fracaso


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 15, 2017)

puedo conseguir un potenciometro de 100 Ohm? o no vienen? por que busque en internet pero no lo encuentro


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 15, 2017)

Bueno no quiero ser pesado.. pero tengo un nuevo diagrama, a este lo intente hacer con los componentes que me pidieron que comprara haber que opinan, ustedes me dirán cuando estaré listo para llevarlo a la realidad.
Y tengo una duda, en mi diagrama uso resistencias para simular al LM35 y pasa que cuando vario su valor también me varia el valor del potencio metro? va a pasar esto cuando le ponga el verdadero sensor? Esto se puede ver en el video que subi con el link a un block de notas.



video:


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 15, 2017)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Seguí este esquema, acá está la salida a transistor para poder manejar el relé, si te fijas bien el relé esta puesto en la pata colector del transistor y no en el emisor como tu lo pusiste de forma equivocada, el relé será el encargado de manejar el foco que calentará el recinto del reptil. El comparador cuenta con una histeresis del 10% del nivel de tensión establecida en la referencia, con el preset estableces el valor umbral de activación y el diodo zener se utiliza para alimentar el sensor de temperatura a 5V. El led indica cuando se activa el relé y el diodo 1N4148 es para proteger el transistor de las tensiones inversas que se generan cuando se apaga el relé debido a las fem que se producen en la bobina.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 154467
> 
> Lo que se activa no es un imán, es un electroimán, que no es lo mismo. Te dejo un video para que veas su funcionamiento interno.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjszJEncew8




Creo que este es el circuito que quieres que arme, jeje una pregunta, el presev multivuelta no deberia ser de 1k?


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 15, 2017)

Si si utiliza de 1k el preset, y la resistencia de base del transistor tambien 1k. Verifica todos los valores que te pase con el esquema


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 15, 2017)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Si si utiliza de 1k el preset, y la resistencia de base del transistor tambien 1k. Verifica todos los valores que te pase con el esquema



Estas seguro que va a funcionar? lo has probado antes? o solamente estamos viendo si eso funciona :O
fui a averiguar cuanto me salen las cosas me dijo que entre 100 y 150 pesos.


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 15, 2017)

Siempre se esta sujeto a cambios y/o modificaciones, todo lo planteado es teórico y simulado, pero la teoria y la simulación no contempla todas las variables de la vida real, por lo que no es garantía, pero es lo más cercano a lo que tu quieres, y creo no tenés otro circuito, por lo que muchas opciones no tenes, igual si de una no anda te vamos a ir guiando para ver como solucionarlo y hacer que funcione. Desde ya que lo más conveniente es hacer la placa, pero de no ser posible y montarlo en protoboard, eso a veces puede traer problema de falso contacto, con lo cual ahi no sería un problema del circuito si no de quien lo arme.


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 15, 2017)

Bueno eso es verdad, digamos que no esta probado y si, no tengo otra opcion, voy a seguir adelante con esto de todos modos.
No tengo elementos para hacer placa y no tengo protoboard pero me arreglo con un carton  igual una vez armado les voy a pasar fotos con detalle de todo, pero si va a funcionar


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 15, 2017)

!OJO¡, vi el ultimo video que subiste que no habia visto, utilizaste la resistencia de 100 ohms y el diodo zener para el comparador y este no lo necesita, esto es solo para alimentar al LM35 que funciona a 5V, no para el comparador, este funciona hasta con 32V. Por otro lado, esa variación de tensión se debe a que lo que estas utilizando son resistencias, y al usar el LM35, este no se comporta como una resistencia sino como una fuente de tensión, por lo que la variación de tensión entre pines debe ser mínima, casi imperceptible.


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 15, 2017)

mouseBlue dijo:


> Bueno eso es verdad, digamos que no esta probado y si, no tengo otra opcion, voy a seguir adelante con esto de todos modos.
> No tengo elementos para hacer placa y no tengo protoboard pero me arreglo con un carton  igual una vez armado les voy a pasar fotos con detalle de todo, pero si va a funcionar



Che como se llama eso que tiene dos puntitos al lado? el que tiene la letra RV2, supongo que sera resistor variable pero no sale ese que tiene como 2 circulos a la izquierda

Me sale esto 

No hay modelo especificado para U2: A
Falló la simulación debido al error de análisis de partición

cuando le doy play, che y enves de usar un lm392, usamos otro comparador? por ejemplo el LM311 ya que el 390 me da error.


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 15, 2017)

RV = Resistor Variable. Es el preset, está conectado de manera lijeramente diferente al tuyo pero cumple la misma función, los circulos rojos es porque es otro simulador. Fijate el post anterior que te escribí.


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 15, 2017)

juanma2468 dijo:


> !OJO¡, vi el ultimo video que subiste que no habia visto, utilizaste la resistencia de 100 ohms y el diodo zener para el comparador y este no lo necesita, esto es solo para alimentar al LM35 que funciona a 5V, no para el comparador, este funciona hasta con 32V. Por otro lado, esa variación de tensión se debe a que lo que estas utilizando son resistencias, y al usar el LM35, este no se comporta como una resistencia sino como una fuente de tensión, por lo que la variación de tensión entre pines debe ser mínima, casi imperceptible.



Sos un capo ! (Y) jajaja bueno ahora me fijo lo de las resistencia variable en el proteus, lo instale esta mañana.


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 15, 2017)

Tenes que buscar el componente que dice POT-HG


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 15, 2017)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Tenes que buscar el componente que dice POT-HG



Ya lo encontre jeje

pero me sale esto :O

No hay modelo especificado para U2: A
Falló la simulación debido al error de análisis de partición

U2:A esta haciendo referencia al lm392, por que esas etiquetas vienen con el


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 15, 2017)

Pasa que ese componente no tiene un modelo de simulación, usa el componente comparator I


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 15, 2017)

Bueno, instale proteus y procegui a hacer tu diagrama en el, creo que esta todo igual pero no se si funciona por que el relé nunca se activo D: seguro hice algo mal, para no andar escribiendo mucho dejo otro video -.- jaja tambien subido a youtube ya que es mas rapido y facil demostrar lo que uno quiere preguntar.
Problemas: - El relé no se activa
- si pongo al lm35 en 24 grados y le doy play, aparecen una serie de errores pero si le saco los 24 grados al lm35 y anda bien.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEey0DI_ZUU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 15, 2017)

Primero que todo, al circuito le falta la referencia de masa, sin eso el circuito anda mal, fijate que el que yo te pase tiene puesta la masa justo debajo de la batería. Segundo, el circuito no esta tal cual te lo pase, fijate en la imagen que te adjunto, las resistencias de histeresis estan mal.


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 16, 2017)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Primero que todo, al circuito le falta la referencia de masa, sin eso el circuito anda mal, fijate que el que yo te pase tiene puesta la masa justo debajo de la batería. Segundo, el circuito no esta tal cual te lo pase, fijate en la imagen que te adjunto, las resistencias de histeresis estan mal.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 154514



Mira asi esta montado igual y no me anda en proteus 

¿Que estoy haciendo mal?


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 16, 2017)

Te falta la referencia de masa, sin eso no te va a andar nunca. Le tenes que poner al circuito el símbolo de la masa para que el programa pueda saber cual es la referencia a masa.


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 16, 2017)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Te falta la referencia de masa, sin eso no te va a andar nunca. Le tenes que poner al circuito el símbolo de la masa para que el programa pueda saber cual es la referencia a masa.
> 
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170316/ca837e8223b10e6bf31a27791b14f235.jpg



A bueno disculpa mi ignorancia sabia que esa era la masa pero no sabia bien a que te referias, en breve subo de nuevo el diagrama (otra vez) disculpa las molestias en serio.

Amigos, funciona prefecto  si se nota que sabes de esto!!
Aunque tengo una duda 
En lugar del LM392 estoy usando COM1 como me dijiste, fijate en el diagrama que me pasaste y mira R6, si mal no tengo entendido R6 en este caso sirve de histeresis, bueno la duda es la siguiente, cuando yo pongo R6 entre el + del COM1 y el pin de salida me dan 3 Voltios en la salida del LM35 es decir en el pin + del COM1, pero si le saco esa resistencia se "acomoda" todo, es decir, la salida del LM35 nuevamente me marcan mV y no V, sera por que uso el COM1? subo un video para que vean, ya que un video habla mas que cualquier parrafo!!.

El video dura menos de 1 minuto. Puedo utilizar en lugar del LM392 un LM393? tengo entendido que ambos son comparadores de voltaje, gracias!

video:


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 17, 2017)

Probalo sin la red de histeresis en la realidad, en tu esquema es R2 y R7 y fijate que no tenga problemas, y luego proba con la histeresis a ver si hace lo mismo que el simulador, pero ya con eso  tenes un circuito funcional. No se por que hace lo que comentas,  no deberia, luego lo chusmeo a ver que puede ser, igual por lo que vi estas midiendo delante de la R2 y deberias medir antes de R2, justo a la salida del LM35. Pero de todas formas ya puedes ir encargando las cosas.


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 17, 2017)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Probalo sin la red de histeresis en la realidad, en tu esquema es R2 y R7 y fijate que no tenga problemas, y luego proba con la histeresis a ver si hace lo mismo que el simulador, pero ya con eso  tenes un circuito funcional. No se por que hace lo que comentas,  no deberia, luego lo chusmeo a ver que puede ser, igual por lo que vi estas midiendo delante de la R2 y deberias medir antes de R2, justo a la salida del LM35. Pero de todas formas ya puedes ir encargando las cosas.



Hola como estas? Espero que bien.
Eso voy hacer, iré encargando las cosas, un pequeño miedo que tengo es que el foco comience apagarse y prenderse constantemente y de esa forma, se queme. 
Cuando sustituyo COM1 por LM393 me da 0.01v en la salida y el relé no se activa. Saludos.


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 17, 2017)

Eso es por que si no mal recuerdo el comparador ese tiene salida open colector y lleva resistencia de pull up
Por eso te puse el otro comparador, por que no es open colector, pero no se puede simular


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 17, 2017)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Eso es por que si no mal recuerdo el comparador ese tiene salida open colector y lleva resistencia de pull up
> Por eso te puse el otro comparador, por que no es open colector, pero no se puede simular



Existirar algun otro comparador que se pueda usar en este proyecto? gracias.


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 17, 2017)

En principio yo desconosco otro, que hay seguro, solo es cuestion de buscar, te invito a que entres a la pagina de mouser y descargues el manual de componentes y busques un comparador distinto a los ya mencionados


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 18, 2017)

Hola amigos  como estan?
Tengo una duda!, yo con el relé de 12v puedo desactivar y activar un foco que estara conectado a la 220v? es decir, cuantos voltios aguanta el normalmente cerrado y el normalmente abierto del un relay de 12v?


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 18, 2017)

Esa especificación viene escrita en la parte superior de los reles, pero por lo general es 250VAC@10A. Asi que no vas a tener problemas en manejar el foco a 220V, lo que soporta los contactos abierto y cerrado es lo mismo.


----------



## papirrin (Mar 18, 2017)

abierto soporta todo el voltaje que quieras (hasta el infinito) y cerrado aguanta hasta 240v la mayoría comercial y depende de las características de fabricacion... pero es mas importante cuanta corriente fluirá por el rele. Osea los amperios o watts.


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 18, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> abierto soporta todo el voltaje que quieras (hasta el infinito) y cerrado aguanta hasta 240v la mayoría comercial y depende de las características de fabricacion... pero es mas importante cuanta corriente fluirá por el rele. Osea los amperios o watts.



Estoy buscando reemplazo del lm392 y no encuentro, probe:
lm311
lm393
lm35
lm339

ninguno anda, tiene que ser low power no? bajo voltaje.


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 18, 2017)

Esos comparadores son open colector, repito, llevan resistencia de pull up. Sabes de lo que te hablo?


----------



## papirrin (Mar 18, 2017)

El lm358 debería funcionar te sin problemas. (Sin resistencia pullup)


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 18, 2017)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Esos comparadores son open colector, repito, llevan resistencia de pull up. Sabes de lo que te hablo?



...no 

como googleo?


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 18, 2017)

Comparador con open colector


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 18, 2017)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Comparador con open colector



Pero el LM311 que use tiene open collector, habra alguna caracteristica mas ademas que esa que haga falta? single channel o doble?


----------



## papirrin (Mar 18, 2017)

Lo que te dice juanma2468 es que pongas una resistencia de unos 4.7k en la salida del comparador y el otro extremo al positivo de tu fuente... eso es pullup, o sea que "jala" el voltaje hacia arriba. Si no se pone se queda en 0v.

Single se refiere a que un solo amplificador esta dentro del encapsulado y doble significa que son dos operacionales dentro del encapsulado y obvio no usarías uno.

En términos generales no se necesitan muchos cálculos o características para hacer lo que necesitas hacer.


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 18, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> Lo que te dice juanma2468 es que pongas una resistencia de unos 4.7k en la salida del comparador y el otro extremo al positivo de tu fuente... eso es pullup, o sea que "jala" el voltaje hacia arriba. Si no se pone se queda en 0v.
> 
> Single se refiere a que un solo amplificador esta dentro del encapsulado y doble significa que son dos operacionales dentro del encapsulado y obvio no usarías uno.
> 
> En términos generales no se necesitan muchos cálculos o características para hacer lo que necesitas hacer.



Gracias amigo (Y) ahora si funciona con un lm393, en serio gracias, con eso no haria falta una resistencia entre en pin positivo del comparador y el pin de salida? o eso es otro tema
Ademas aprendi lo que es pullup


----------



## papirrin (Mar 18, 2017)

Según la ficha técnica también es open collector. Si se necesita la pullup


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 18, 2017)

Y ademas el lm393 creo que son 4 comparadores en un solo encapsulado, y si es open colector, pone la resistencia y solucionas el problema


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 18, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> Según la ficha técnica también es open collector. Si se necesita la pullup


el lm393 si necesita pullup o si no, no funciona pero, si le pongo pullup si funciona!
el lm358 no necesita pullup, solamente me falta averiguar lo de la histeresis que seria le resistencia entre el pin + y la salida del comparador.
Bueno voy a comenzar a hacer el circuito de cable en la vida real DD


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 18, 2017)

La histeresis no es solo un resistencia, son 2 resistencias, una va de la salida del comparador a la entrada positiva y la otra va de la entrada a la salida del lm35


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 18, 2017)

juanma2468 dijo:


> La histeresis no es solo un resistencia, son 2 resistencias, una va de la salida del comparador a la entrada positiva y la otra va de la entrada a la salida del lm35



Y como calculo los valores de esas resistencias? como para ir probando tengo entendido que la histeresis evitara que el foco se prenda y apague continuamente asi quemandose.


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 18, 2017)

Exactamente para eso sirve. Busca en google calculo comparador histeresis, ahora no tengo a mano para darte la info



-------------- Actualizado ----------------------
Acá te dejo un link con un archivo que explica bien como se calcula la histeresis, y el efecto que ocurre cuando esta no está presente, lo que haria que tu foco prenda y apague como loco terminandose por quemar.


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 18, 2017)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Exactamente para eso sirve. Busca en google calculo comparador histeresis, ahora no tengo a mano para darte la info
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenisimo!, estaba leyendo este que tambien parecia explicar(aunque un poco confuso) el funcionamiento de un circuito con histeresis, hay que leerlo detalladamente cada paso y razonarlo un momento jaja gracias!

https://eva.fing.edu.uy/pluginfile..../2/Comparador con histéresis - Ecuaciones.pdf


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 18, 2017)

Creo que el que te pase esta mas claro, fijate ahi.


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 18, 2017)

Hola, podrias fijarte en la hoja 4? hay una variable que se llama "Vom" a que hace referencia?
Hoja 4 y 5.


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 18, 2017)

Vom se refiere al valor de tensión de la salida Vo, no se por que le pusieron Vom, quizas venga de Vo_muestra, o sea que toma una muestra del valor para ser realimentado, pero es solo suposición


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 18, 2017)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Vom se refiere al valor de tensión de la salida Vo, no se por que le pusieron Vom, quizas venga de Vo_muestra, o sea que toma una muestra del valor para ser realimentado, pero es solo suposición


Seria con lo que alimento al comparador. en mi caso supondre que alimento con 12v.



Bueno, aunque renegue, no he podido sacar la histeresis, una duda, el valor de las resistencias en la formular las debo poner en ohmios verdad?
he logrado que el voltimeto me marque 0.25 mientras que en la realidad (lm35) esta a 0.24 supongo q a eso se le llama histeresis pero necesitaria que el voltimetro me marque por ejemplo algo como:

Sensor de temperatura:

LM35= 35ºC = 0.35

Voltimetro conectado al pin del comparador:

Voltaje = 34ºC = 0.34

Es decir es como que yo con la histeresis le resto voltaje al pin del comparado haciendole creer al circuito que esta a una temperatura mientras que esta a otra, esto es muy superficial!
Estaré en lo correcto esta vez?


----------



## papirrin (Mar 18, 2017)

Si son en ohmios...

Sugerencia... ya leíste que es la histerisis y para que sirve... Las fórmulas normalmente son un dolor de cabeza si no tienes minimo oscilóscopio  para comparar resultados...
Te recomiendo que busques en Internet algo ya probado y pongas potenciómetros para ajustarlo.


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 18, 2017)

Osciloscopio?? Pues son señales de variación relativamente lenta, por lo que con un tester común podrá hacer las mediciones en continua


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 18, 2017)

Puedo conseguir un tester (Y).
digamos que lo que haria seria: coloco potencio metros y voy probando a ver que pasa?


----------



## papirrin (Mar 18, 2017)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Osciloscopio?? Pues son señales de variación relativamente lenta, por lo que con un tester común podrá hacer las mediciones en continua


Si osciloscopio... lo que se hace con las fórmulas es para sacar un cálculo teórico ideal y para comparar ese cálculo lo mejor es un oscilóscopio de prefemcia digital, para hacerlo con multimetro ni cálculos se necesitan...tan solo un par de potes multivueltas y listo...

Justo hablamos de lo mismo...


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 18, 2017)

y donde pondria los potenciometros y donde conectaria el voltimetro? Espero no ser pesado!


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 20, 2017)

Miren amigos, puedo calcular la histeresis asi?


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 20, 2017)

Mañana viajo a capital, voy a comprar lo que esta en el diagrama? de cuanto la resistencia de histeresis? Gracias.


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 20, 2017)

Y de lo que la hayas calculado del video para tu caso


----------



## papirrin (Mar 20, 2017)

mouseBlue dijo:


> Mañana viajo a capital, voy a comprar lo que esta en el diagrama? de cuanto la resistencia de histeresis? Gracias.


Además compra un par de potenciómetros multivueltas de 100k ... solo por si acaso XD
Digo por aquello de que al parecer la tienda de elctronicos no te queda a pasos de tu casa o lugar..


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 20, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> Además compra un par de potenciómetros multivueltas de 100k ... solo por si acaso XD
> Digo por aquello de que al parecer la tienda de elctronicos no te queda a pasos de tu casa o lugar..


Eso hare, mas tarde veo si puedo calcularlo, ahora me voy a dormir, suerte ! y hasta luego.


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 21, 2017)

Hola amigos, estuve haciendo la lista de las compras y quedo de esta manera:

Sensor de temperatura LM35
Comparador de voltaje LM358
Resistencias:
               100 Ohmios
               2 * 10 KΩ
                1KΩ
               580Ω (¿viene de este valor o tendre que comprar varias para llegar a ese valor?)

Diodo 1N4148 (hurgando entre mis cosas encontré uno que decía ST4148, sera lo mismo?)
Diodo zener de 1v5 1/2W.
Potenciometro de 1KΩ
Transistor BC548 (NPN) (Tengo un transistor que dice "ALJ TL431A 011", servirá?)
Rele de 9v simple inversor.
Zocalo de 2*4.
2 * Potenciometro de 100k (para la histeresis, que espero no acabe con mi proyecto D: )

Bueno deseen me suerte . Saludos y los mantendre al tanto del armado del circuito. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 21, 2017)

Pues bien, paso a aclararte algunas cosas. El LM358 no es un comparador, es un amplificador operacional. Los amplificadores operacionales pueden trabajar como comparadores con la configuración adecuada pero no al revés, o sea un comparador no puede ser usado como un amplificador operacional. Pues estarás pensando si un amplificador puede usarse como un comparador, para que existen los comparadores, pues la respuesta es simple, la principal ventaja de un comparador que fue diseñado para tal fin es su tiempo de respuesta, que es superior al del un amplificador operacional empleado como comparador, para tu caso da lo mismo ya que que tarde unos mseg más no pasa nada.
Resistencias de 580 ohms no viene, el valor más cercano es de 560 ohms. El ST4148 y el 1N4148 son lo mismo, podes usarlo. El diodo zener supongo que lo escribiste mal, no es 1V5 sino 5V1 1/2W. No conosco el transistor que pusiste, pero un transistor BC548 como mucho te sale $0,5 por lo que ni vale la pena que te arriesgues a que el que tenes te sirva o no. Todo el resto Ok.


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 21, 2017)

Ya compre todo, es normal que la resistencia de 100 ohm levante temperatura?
Y como configuro al lm358 como comparador?


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 21, 2017)

No no es normal, pero solo por curiosidad, la alimentación del rele la sacas directamente de los 9V verdad? No de los 5V1 del zener, sino ahi si que calienta la resistencia. El cricuito anda ?


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 21, 2017)

juanma2468 dijo:


> No no es normal, pero solo por curiosidad, la alimentación del rele la sacas directamente de los 9V verdad? No de los 5V1 del zener, sino ahi si que calienta la resistencia. El cricuito anda ?


Estoy terminando de montar, conecto el zener y la resistencia en paralelo, le conecto una bateria de 9v y la R de 100ohm recalienta :O, en un rato te mantengo al tanto de la situacion (Y)
Supongo que si no sale humo ni olor a quemado esta todo bien 



FUNCIONAA!! DD en instante subo un video !! jajaja estoy feliz!!!
MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS EN SERIO GRACIAS A TODOS POR COMENTAR SON MUY BUENA GENTE!


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 21, 2017)

Sigo esperando tu video. Por cierto, con cuanta tensión estas alimentando el circuito?


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 21, 2017)

Video de exito (Y).


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 21, 2017)

Pues no se ve nada


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 21, 2017)

Disculpen las demoras pero tuve un problema con youtube, y con mi circuito,  lo de youtube ya lo solucione y aqui esta el video:







Pero quise "rearmar el circuito" de tal forma que los cables quedaran dentro de la caja y los componentes fuera :O, solde con estaño y no funciono mas asi que mañana lo desarmo y armo de nuevo, corro algun riesgo de haber roto algo? el lm35 lei que aguanta hasta 30v.


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 22, 2017)

Todo depende de cuanto calor le des a los componentes, alguien con experiencia suelda en 1 o 2 segundos y el componente no sufre alguien sin experiencia puede estar hasta 10 segundos y uhy uhy uhy, pobre componente. El LM358 es sencible a la estática del cuerpo asi que te recomiendo que no manosees mucho sus pines. Lo ideal seria armar una placa, aun que sea en una placa universal, de esas que traen muchos agujeritos asi no corres riesgos de falsos contactos o de que se toque algún componente con otros y quemes algo. La conexiones que vi en el video son muy precarias y corres mucho riesgo de falso contacto e incluso de un corto, sobre todo en los pines del LM358. Por cierto que tensión te entraga la batería de notebook?


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 22, 2017)

No hay duda que lo mejor es una placa, recuerdan que les dije que desarme el circuito del video para armarlo de nuevo con los cables por debajo de la "placa"  (caja de DVD) y no anduvo, bueno lo desarme nuevamente y lo arme igual que en el video y volvio a funcionar.
El lm358 sufrio una perdida de extremidad pero nada que un cable y estaño no solucionen.
Asi que le solde un cable pelado que tenia y arme el circuito y funciono, aca les dejo un nuevo video, ahora le voy a soldar un puntito de estaño a cada cosa y por ultimo buscare algo que recubra todo menos la perilla del potenciometro. Ya vere si consigo una placa universal, la mas pequeña me servira??
El circuito se alimenta de 10.8v provenientes de una bateria de netbook.
Pregunta: por que el foco pierde luminosidad? es decir, cuando el relay se activa prende con mucha luminosidad y despues la comienza a perder.

Mañana le conecto al relay un foco que va a estar conectado a la pared (220v) tengo entendido que el relé aguanta hasta 250v asi que supongo no habra problema.

Al rele lo alimento directo con los 10.8 voltios, el diodo zener lo uso para alimentar al lm35.
 Gracias y Saludos.

video: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfTDXTk9rHI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 23, 2017)

Lo de que el foco prende fuerte y luego se apaga debe ser porque las baterías estan descargadas. Ahora veo porqué calienta la resistencia, cuando se calculan las cosas es por algo, la resistencia de 100 ohms era para 9V no para 10,8V que son casi 2V mas, ahi tenes por que calienta. Para que no caliente tanto, o nada, podes reemplazarla por una resistencia de 220 ohms. Saludos y me alegro que todo funcione como lo esperado.


----------



## papirrin (Mar 23, 2017)

Sugerencia: y si nos muestras también el esquematico con valores reales para no estar adivinando.

Comentario: los amplificadores operacionales y los comparadores, son muy sensibles a variaciones de voltaje, así que te sugiero que tengas una fuente muy estable y un mejor montaje, lo cables que tienes son como antenas de ruido.


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 23, 2017)

Bueno amigos! meti la pata de nuevo -.-
Debo informarles la lamentable noticia de que el sensor de temperatura lm35 ha sufrido un accidente... perdio todas sus extremidades con las que el contaba... la verdad una angustia.



Pero ya mande a comprar otro D, mañana viernes me lo traen por la noche .
Mañana cuando llegue lo sueldo y listo proyecto terminado .
Hoy probé (antes de que se me rompiera el sensor) el circuito con un foco conectado a los 220v y la verdad que una maravilla (Y).

Bueno ahora le agrego 2 resistencias de 10 Ohm que por suerte también compre en el local y si, ese error de recalentamiento es por mi culpa.

Por cierto, tendrán los cálculos? me interesa ver como es que se calculo todo esto, supongo que me ayudara a unir cabos al momento de comprender a fondo el por que de cada componente en el circuito y no otro.

Buena suerte y ya les traeré un ultimo vídeo mostrando el funcionamiento final. Saludos.


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 24, 2017)

Hola amigos como estas, queria preguntarles si un LM386 funcionaria como comparador de voltaje reemplazando al lm358, sera posible? aca esta el datasheet: http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm386.pdf
Es un amplificador operacional pero no se si cumpliria el trabajo?


----------



## papirrin (Mar 24, 2017)

yo no le he probado pero no creo que sea rail to rail, ese esta diseñado principalmente para audio y quizas tengas algunos problemas


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 24, 2017)

encontre un lm385 pero es mucho mas pequeño que el que compre, esta en una placa grafica de pc, es lo mismo?
Ademas encontre muchos S9014, lo que parecerian ser transistores, espero sirvan (Y)


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 25, 2017)

Hola todos!
Bueno ya lo arme de nuevo y funciona, estuve viendo y aprendí a calcular divisores de voltajes y como calcular que resistencias necesito de acuerdo al voltaje que quiero que salga.
Una pregunta, como calculo la resistencia que necesita cierto componente? por ejemplo, la resistencia del transistor, ¿deberia fijarme en algo del transistor?


----------



## papirrin (Mar 25, 2017)

Debes fijarte cuanta corriente hay en la carga.. en tu caso el relay...
La mayoría de los cálculos es aplicar la ley de ohm V=I*R
Por ejemplo...
mide la resistencia que da la bobina del rele.. te debe dar unos 120ohmios o aproximado.
Necesitas saber cuanta corriente va a tomar de la fuente entonces usas la formula I=V/R
Osea I=12v /r120=100mA.

Esa corriente habrá teóricamente en el colector/emisor.

Ahora un transistor es como un amplificador.. osea un multiplicador...

Digamos que la corriente de entrada (base emisor) se multiplica por un factor que sale de la ficha técnica que esta como hfe  y te da una corriente de salida (colector/emisor).

En una fórmula sencilla seria..
I out=hfe*I in
I out dijimos que son 100mA y un hfe de un transistor es mas o menos de 100... eso lo debes ver en la ficha técnica de cada transistor o medirlo con un multimetro.

Entonces la incógnita es la resistencia en la base y para saberlo sería :
I in = I out/100= 100mA/100=1mA
Otra vez se usa la ley y se saca que
R=Vin/1mA
Digamos que tu voltaje es de 5v entonces 5v/1mA =5k... ese sería el valor de la resistencia a grandes razgos...
Para un cálculo más exacto hay que calcular la caída de voltaje que hay en el transistor que es de .7v o 1.4v dependuendo del transistor y bla bla...

Pero ese cálculo te sirve para que empieces a entender como funciona.
Para elegir que transistor usar se fija uno en la ficha técnica y uno no debe sobrepasar los máximos que establezca en voltajes, corriente o frecuencia de conmutacion... entre otras cosas.
Eso se aplica para los transistores bjt, en otros como jfet o mosfet u otros es diferente.


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 25, 2017)

Gracias por los calculos y tu tiempo.

Pregunta:
A que hace referencia el hfe, seria como una constante, como en el caso del lm555 donde las formulas de tiempo alto y bajo tiene una constante que es Ln(2)?

Bueno ya me fijo el datasheet a ver si encuentro el hfe, mientras tanto haria:

Mido la resistencia del relay, calculo la corriente que tomara por medio del voltaje y la ley de ohm, luego busco el datasheet del transistor, una vez hecho esto busco en el la formula del hfe y despejo de dicha formula la corriente de la base y luego calculo por medio de la ley de ohm la resistencia de dicho base, para eso debo medir con el mutimetro la cantidad de voltios que me da el comparador en su salida para activar el transistor, calculo por medio de la ley de ohm su resistencia. Esto esta buenisimo (Y) Gracias.

Por otro lado:

Yo haria asi con el diodo zener para calcular la resistencia de 100 ohm...
Haria algo como:
Pongo el multimetro en medicion de resistencia (Ω), despues desconecto el diodo zener y mido, eso me da un valor X, despues calculo cuanto sera el flujo de electrones que tomara ese diodo con la ley de ohm:

R = X (medicion del mutimetro).
Vt = 12V (bateria de 12v).
I = 12v/X = Y (Intensidad requerida en Amp.)

"Y" seria la corriente que ese diodo toma de la bateria
y para calcular la resistencia de 100 ohm que tengo en el circuito seguiria aplicando esta formula:

R=V/I
R=12v/Y = R Ω.

Donde V es el voltaje de la bateria, "I" seria la corriente que toma el diodo zener y "R" es la incognita (que en el circuito del termostato vale 100Ω).
¿Estaria bien asi?

Saludos amigos!


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 25, 2017)

No esta bien eso. Se calcula asi.
Tu tensión de batería es 12V, el diodo zener se comporta como una fuente de tensión del valor de la tensión de zener, que en este caso es 5,1V entonces por el metodo de nodos, sabrás que sobre la resistencia va a caer una tension de Vr = 12V - 5,1V = 6,9V. Luego estableces la corriente que va a circular por la resistencia en base a lo que vas a alimentar con los 5,1V que en nuestro caso es el LM35. Si te fijas en su datasheet veras que no consume mucho, por lo que si pensamos en una corriente de 10mA por ejemplo, esa será la corriente que circulará por la resistencia pero no por el diodo, por el diodo circula la corriente antes mencionada menos la que consuma el LM35. Entonces la resistencia vale R = Vr/I = 6,9V/10mA = 690 ohms ==> valor comercial mas cercano 680 ohms.


----------



## papirrin (Mar 25, 2017)

> A que hace referencia el hfe, seria como una constante, como en el caso del lm555 donde las formulas de tiempo alto y bajo tiene una constante que es Ln(2)?



si... el hfe es una constante que tiene cada transistor al fabricarlo, incluso dentro del mismo codigo de transistor puede variar por poco, en el datashet hay un margen que dice minimo, tipico y maximo, que al ahora de medirlo con el tester debe estar en ese rango.

por lo demas ya me perdi... porque no subes el esquema actualizado con los valores reales para hablar de lo mismo,


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 26, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> si... el hfe es una constante que tiene cada transistor al fabricarlo, incluso dentro del mismo codigo de transistor puede variar por poco, en el datashet hay un margen que dice minimo, tipico y maximo, que al ahora de medirlo con el tester debe estar en ese rango.
> 
> por lo demas ya me perdi... porque no subes el esquema actualizado con los valores reales para hablar de lo mismo,



Pero yo no quiero actualizar ningun valor de ninguna resistencia solamente queria saber como se hizo para calcular el circuito, los valores estan bien.


----------



## mouseBlue (Mar 27, 2017)

Hola amigos buen dia.
Eh estado probando el circuito y encontre un problema D:
Cuando yo le pongo un valor al voltaje de referencia, supongamos que ponga 270mv con el potenciometro, despues de un rato comienza a bajarse indefinidamente.
Lo que sucede:
Muevo el potenciometro hasta obtener un voltaje de 270mv en el pin de referencia del comparador, cuando el sensor llega a mas de ese voltaje el foco se apaga (hasta aca todo bien) luego cuando el sensor comienza a bajar lentamente su voltaje, de igual manera lo hace el voltaje proveniente del potenciometro D: y de esa forma el foco nunca se vuelve a prender .-.
no se estoy confundido, seria bueno ponerle condensadores al circuito?


----------

